# Jungle Warfare Extreme Reviews?



## Pump4EVER (Jun 7, 2011)

If you have taken JWE, how did you like it? I am going to be running a cycle at elevated dosages (6 caps daily) starting in a few days...


----------



## oufinny (Jun 7, 2011)

Isn't it natural now as opposed to PHs like it was before?  If so a higher dose should not be a big deal.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 7, 2011)

It is natural and is legit in some natty shows. I have taken it at 4 caps a day for 8 weeks and really liked it. I put 3-4lbs on and leaned out a hell of a lot. I figured I would try out 6 caps to see how I like it...should be a fun cycle!


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 7, 2011)

whats the logic behind taking more than the standard dose?  Do you take it for a shorter amount of time because your taking more?  How are the results different?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 7, 2011)

I liked the original JW.  I haven't tried the new "natural" version, but I'm curious to know how well it works.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I can tell you I didn't really like the last JW...I like this JWE better, i felt it working faster and more. overall as you can read above it did work pretty damn well for me and obviously well enough for me to run it again lol


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> whats the logic behind taking more than the standard dose? Do you take it for a shorter amount of time because your taking more? How are the results different?


 

JWE increases free test, so starting the cycle with 6 caps you can just jump start it and get everything going. You really don't need to run it at 6 caps the whole time (though I have and liked it) after about 3-4 weeks you could drop it back to 3 caps with pretty similar results.
as to teh OP how long do you plan on running this? 8weeks 10 weeks? you should like it, stacked with a DAA product (like testforce2) is pretty killer as well.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 8, 2011)

I just looked at the label, not overly impressed but if you stack it with Athletix Titanium it "could" make a for a good stack.  I say that over DAA as you can run Titanium for 8 weeks without issue whereas the verdict is out on DAA for that long.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 8, 2011)

Pump4EVER said:


> Well I can tell you I didn't really like the last JW...I like this JWE better, i felt it working faster and more. overall as you can read above it did work pretty damn well for me and obviously well enough for me to run it again lol


 
Thanks


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 8, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I just looked at the label, not overly impressed but if you stack it with Athletix Titanium it "could" make a for a good stack. I say that over DAA as you can run Titanium for 8 weeks without issue whereas the verdict is out on DAA for that long.


 
Running JWE with DAA will prett much just waste your cashe on both. Two compounds share the same receptors and will fight for up take. DAA hits an increase in test of about 37% average (when its not actually L-aspartic Acid..we have tested 19 so far looking for one we could work with and all but True Proteins and that which we brought in from Japan were either 0 DAA or best was 81%) and JWE increses test an average of 85-120% the DAA would actually reduct the increase to somewhere in between. Have to admit, it would sound good on paper!


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 8, 2011)

Very interesting Author, thank you for that.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 9, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> Running JWE with DAA will prett much just waste your cashe on both. Two compounds share the same receptors and will fight for up take. DAA hits an increase in test of about 37% average (when its not actually L-aspartic Acid..we have tested 19 so far looking for one we could work with and all but True Proteins and that which we brought in from Japan were either 0 DAA or best was 81%) and JWE increses test an average of 85-120% the DAA would actually reduct the increase to somewhere in between. Have to admit, it would sound good on paper!


 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wanted to post this...

Been on 6 caps for 5 days now and I notice the pumps in the gym already. Everything is about the same but I did get a few extra reps up in the gym, better pumps and libido seems to be a bit better but I will update again in a few days. I am hoping to gain about 4-5lbs and lean out a bit which I think is very possible in the 10 weeks that I am taking it.

I will update this in a few days like I said!


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pump4EVER said:


> Just wanted to post this...
> 
> Been on 6 caps for 5 days now and I notice the pumps in the gym already. Everything is about the same but I did get a few extra reps up in the gym, better pumps and libido seems to be a bit better but I will update again in a few days. I am hoping to gain about 4-5lbs and lean out a bit which I think is very possible in the 10 weeks that I am taking it.
> 
> I will update this in a few days like I said!


 
Sounds good, Your gains goal is very reachable with what you are doing. Keep training and continue to keep your diet in check and 4-5lbs is extremely reasonable. With JWE you should notice alitttle more during the second week, 10-14 days is where I really started to feel it.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 17, 2011)

everything is still going well...the effects that I listed above are even more pronounced...I feel great, I hope this keeps up, I am up almost 2lbs but well see!


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 18, 2011)

good stuff. just gets better as the cycle goes along.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 19, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> good stuff. just gets better as the cycle goes along.



Please stop calling taking natural products a cycle.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 21, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Please stop calling taking natural products a cycle.



lol what would it be considered? period maybe?  

Synonyms:	aeon, age, alternation, chain, circle, circuit, course, eon, isochronism, loop, orbit, period, periodicity, revolution, rhythm, ring, rotation, round, run, sequel, sequence, series, succession, wheel


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 22, 2011)

So far so good. I am up 3 lbs. now and I am continuing to feel and look better. I feel as if I can push a lot harder in the gym...feel great!


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 24, 2011)

What all are you taking? Just the JWE?


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 25, 2011)

redkingrory said:


> What all are you taking? Just the JWE?



The topic of this thread is....JWE


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 25, 2011)

Still going really well. Def feel stronger in the gym as of late. I am getting more vascular and it is very noticeable also. Pumps are feeling great as well. Everything feels great, this is a great cycle so far! still up 3lbs. too


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey everyone figured I would update this a bit. I am def feeling a lot better overall, the pumps/strength and vascularity is in full effect! I have set a few PR's in the gym...not saying it is entirely from the JWE but it has DEF helped with strength so yeah I am loving it thus far. 

Anyone else had good results with JWE? Feel free to post em up. I think it's good stuff


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jul 6, 2011)

Shit is still very legit and working really well. I love the vascularity you get from it. Anyone else notice the pumps and vascularity from it?


----------



## jguevara (Jul 8, 2011)

if it aint the original it aint shit


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jul 9, 2011)

jguevara said:


> if it aint the original it aint shit



This ^^^ is what a lot of people think but personally I am a fan of this one better... healthier, safer, no PCT needed, longer half life and personally it is just what I was looking for. Will it give you the gains like the first one? No, not at all but it sure is strong enough for me....4.5lbs thus far, leaner and stronger then before I started it with some great vascularity visible. I like it.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 9, 2011)

I loved the original JW, never tried the new stuff. Does the new one make you skin all oily?  That was the one draw back of the original for me.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jul 10, 2011)

redkingrory said:


> What all are you taking? Just the JWE?



I am taking BCAA's, Humapro, and Chain'D Reaction and switching up pre's

My diet is about 3500 cals, 300g carbs, 175g meat protein, 100-125g protein coming from HumaPro and about 75 g of fats

50 minutes of lifting 5x's a week and 20 minutes of cardio after every workout. The 2 days off I take I will usually go swimming or more cardio to get the blood moving.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jul 10, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> I loved the original JW, never tried the new stuff. Does the new one make you skin all oily?  That was the one draw back of the original for me.



My body gets maybe a little bit more oily but my face has been good throughout this cycle. Strong supps can do that to me too for sure. That shit worked so well haha

It was not be strange or unheard of to gain 8-12lbs in a 4-6 week cycle. That was good stuff!


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Please stop calling taking natural products a cycle.


 
Don't know what else to call it. If you are taking a product on a rotational basis and changing the doses over an extended period of time while adding other products in conjunction with the first I would call that a cycle. I didn't say it was steroids, mearly a cycle and in this case that term fits.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Aug 6, 2011)

well said Mr. Beezy


----------



## Pump4EVER (Aug 6, 2011)

Just about at the end of my "cycle" of JWE (2 more weeks). For a natural test booster this thing is a must. No, you will not gain 10-15lbs off of it but I am surely impressed with it. 

The key points that I always noticed on my cycle was the muscle fullness and vascular effects it had on me. I also noticed that my test was raised significantly as it did a great job increasing my libido lol Overall I am very happy I went through and did this 10 weeks....

PRO's...
-Gained 5.5-6lbs.
-Pumps were great/full
-Vascular
-Libido 

CONS...
-Libido was HIGH lol


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

Pump4EVER said:


> well said Mr. Beezy



Much appreciated, and I agree with what you are saying about JWE. Free test increase very few sides. Not steroids but it gives a nice "little extra" boost to your workouts and physique, especially for those who are not ready to go aas.


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 7, 2011)

I think from what is being said here, the new stuff maybe worth a try. I did like the old stuff.  The pro's are great. The high libido only would be a problem for the wife.  Won't be the first (or last) time I chased her around the house with a full on boner.  



Pump4EVER said:


> Just about at the end of my "cycle" of JWE (2 more weeks). For a natural test booster this thing is a must. No, you will not gain 10-15lbs off of it but I am surely impressed with it.
> 
> The key points that I always noticed on my cycle was the muscle fullness and vascular effects it had on me. I also noticed that my test was raised significantly as it did a great job increasing my libido lol Overall I am very happy I went through and did this 10 weeks....
> 
> ...


----------

